

Fragmentation of the digital forensics community - or "Get offa my lawn, kids." - kovar
http://integriography.wordpress.com/2011/03/27/fragmentation-of-the-digital-forensics-community/

======
kovar
I wrote this about the digital forensics community, inspired in part by the
fact that these issues are less present in the hacker, startup, and software
development communities.

